# pink stretch 30



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

hot lure for wahoo, but they pull or breakcheap treble hooks o rings etc. :banghead what do you replace'em withstronger o rings and8/0 singles, 4X trebles, or what?????? thanks


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *younghooker (2/4/2010)*hot lure for wahoo, but they pull or breakcheap treble hooks o rings etc. :banghead what do you replace'em withstronger o rings and8/0 singles, 4X trebles, or what?????? thanks


the 4/0 owner treble seems to be the match i have never bent one of those also owner makes some 200# and bigger split rings. you should be able to find them at most tackle stores ,As soon as you buy a stretch pull off the hooks and rings and replace .

TIM


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Agreed on what he said. Have had many break off. I tried singles but for some reason the lure did not run right, so went with owner trebles from Outcast. Have had good luck with Rapala XRap Magnums as well so might check those out.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

yes I like rapala magnums and also yo zuri hydro magnums.. do you replace hooks on them as well ???


----------



## Big_Rob (Jan 3, 2008)

Try the Bomber brand similar to the stretch 30 (looks just like it). You won't have to replace anything.

I always replace the split rings and hooks on stretch's. I like VMC hooks but those owner trebles are strong and sharp.

I hope the wind lays down one day!


----------



## flyguyII (Aug 30, 2008)

I also tried using single hooks and ball bearing swivels and could not get them to run right. Are you replacing both hooks ? I have been told that the stretch 30 will track well and hook up nicely using only a single treble off the belly .


----------



## GaffShot (Oct 30, 2007)

I have trouble getting these lures to troll right. What speed do you run them at and how much line do you put out?


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

> *GaffShot (19/04/2010)*I have trouble getting these lures to troll right. What speed do you run them at and how much line do you put out?


3-6 MPH works best for me. above 7 and the tend to make a large roll under water. As for amount of line, I troll them on braided line and generally let out @125 feet on the right one and @200 feet on the left one. This will get them down 20- 50 feet which is where i want them for the hoo's

d-a


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I tried Owner Jobu single hooks and did not get much in the way of strikes so I agree with the above comments on trebles


----------

